
Ask HN: How do I launch a side project through my employer? - SorryForTheTA
I have been working on a &quot;startup idea&quot; for over a year, but started in a new job only four months ago.<p>This product fits neatly in my employers portfolio, but I don&#x27;t want to simply &quot;donate&quot; it given the huge personal investment.  Nor can I afford to launch it on my own any time soon.<p>I&#x27;m sure many around here have faced similar situations.  How did you resolve it?<p>For what its worth, this is a profitable small-time shop made of nice people, my boss is aware of the project, but we haven&#x27;t really discussed any details yet.  If successful, things will become very different around here.
======
dabockster
NOTE: DO NOT CONSIDER THIS LEGAL ADVICE.

I personally wouldn't even have mentioned it to anyone at the organization
that you don't explicitly trust. Now that your boss is aware of your idea,
he/she can steal it behind your back and implement it themselves.

> but they're nice people

They're nice because they want you to give them your IP for the lowest cost
possible (free since they can order you to build it using company resources).
I mean, if you just wanted to pad your resume, then this is a good idea.
Otherwise, you just handed them your future business.

But again, these are just my ramblings. CONSULT A LAWYER.

------
ezekg
In my experience, getting involved with an employer to work on your side-
project is not a wise decision unless you're 100% sure it won't go south. I've
done it and regret it. I asked my employer if they would help me on the
marketing side of things for an app I was building on the side, and allow me
work on finishing the app on company time--fast forward 8 months and I was the
only one putting any work into it, and they also owned over 50% of my app
(yes, I know--I was super dumb, overly excited and way too generous!). I
eventually burned out and moved on, and it sucked to leave behind a project
that I liked due to my poor decision-making and bad co-founder fit.

------
CharlesDodgson
I'd advise you keep a decision diary and a log of all interactions on the
subject you have with your boss and colleagues. Even if they are just casual
discussions, don't force anything. It's just good to have an honest (no
porkies, no revisionism) account of who said what when and a clear timeline.

If you have a good project and things move fast it can get muddled and messy,
like a big pile of spaghetti. A lawyer should ask for this if you have it and
they will find the situation easier to understand.

So yes, a lawyer would help.

------
Spoom
Your product likely already belongs exclusively to your employer. Review the
terms of your employment contract; you almost certainly have an IP assignment
clause in it, which may specify that anything done on company time, resources,
or importantly, along _company business lines_ is automatically assigned to
the company. You may be required to disclose this product to them and sign it
over to them for free.

Consult an attorney.

------
saluki
y, you're going to need a lawyer here.

I wouldn't mention anything else about it till your lawyer reviews your
employee agreement and works with you to get things setup so you retain the IP
until a time spelled out along with equity/revenue share.

Sounds like you have a great idea, good luck executing on it.

I don't envy the position you are in though so be careful. I just don't like
the idea in general of collaborating with an employer on a startup.

Follow up in 6 months and let us know how it's going.

Good luck.

------
cvaidya1986
Have you considered the IP agreement? I’d first make sure if your project is
protected as your own work.

If that is secure, an equity plus revenue share deal in exchange for them
acting as your business API to the world.

Disclaimer: this is not legal or business advice and I’m not liable for
anything regarding this situation.

~~~
SorryForTheTA
Thank you very much for the response. I had indeed not considered an IP
agreement and it looks like exactly what I need to secure the product before
going into negotiations.

For the veterans around here, what would be considered a "normal" equity in a
deal like this, if there is such a thing?

Thanks again for the very helpful reply!

~~~
akulbe
I wouldn't launch _anything_ without talking to an IP lawyer first.

Did your new employer know you were working on this prior to starting the job?

What I'd be worried about, since this fits into their portfolio well, is them
taking credit for work you'd done well before you got there.

In any case, lawyer lawyer LAWYER!!

Good luck! :)

------
SorryForTheTA
Thanks everyone for your very valuable feedback.

I will definitely consult a lawyer before moving forward.

